# FS: 40 gig HDD



## RyanAndrew88 (Jan 10, 2007)

I have here a 40 Gig  Seagate Barrucuda 7200.7 RPM hard drive for sale. I am looking to get rid of this since I no longer need the extra space. 

Model is ST340014T

Make an offer please.


----------



## palmmann (Jan 10, 2007)

i'll start the bid at

$10


----------



## kof2000 (Jan 10, 2007)

$9


----------



## Sacrinyellow5 (Jan 10, 2007)

$10.50


----------



## Lord Of The Ming (Jan 10, 2007)

10.51


----------



## RyanAndrew88 (Jan 10, 2007)

woo this is good, lets keep it going lol


----------



## mrbagrat (Jan 10, 2007)

Is the final price including shipping? And got a model # or something so I can find more specs?


----------



## RyanAndrew88 (Jan 10, 2007)

Whoa, just kidding lol. Its actually a Seagate Barrucuda 7200.7

Model is ST340014T

And the price should include shipping.


----------



## palmmann (Jan 10, 2007)

$11


----------



## Lord Of The Ming (Jan 10, 2007)

11.25


----------



## Sacrinyellow5 (Jan 10, 2007)

I'm going all out 12.50


----------



## palmmann (Jan 10, 2007)

$13


----------



## Calibretto (Jan 11, 2007)

Ide133?


----------



## RyanAndrew88 (Jan 11, 2007)

Sorry, yes its IDE


----------



## Sacrinyellow5 (Jan 11, 2007)

15


----------



## Jet (Jan 11, 2007)

How about bumping up to $25, and starting bidding there. He's not going to sell it for $15 .


----------



## palmmann (Jan 11, 2007)

Jet said:


> How about bumping up to $25, and starting bidding there. He's not going to sell it for $15 .



imho 15 is a good price. but that's just me. i'm out if it's at 25.


----------



## wicked859 (Jan 11, 2007)

12$..


----------



## palmmann (Jan 11, 2007)

wicked859 said:


> 12$..



dude... he's been offered more than that by 3 people and twice that by one. no chance.


----------



## Jet (Jan 11, 2007)

I wasn't offering $25, but commenting that it should be more than that. 40GBs sell for $40 on newegg, so $25 isn't bad (that's almost 40% less). However, if he wants to sell it for less, that's fine. I should leave this thread alone now


----------



## wicked859 (Jan 11, 2007)

:O, sorry I must have went to only to page one..., thanks for pointing that out..


----------



## RyanAndrew88 (Jan 11, 2007)

I would take 25 plus like 5 for shipping or so


----------



## palmmann (Jan 11, 2007)

Jet said:


> I wasn't offering $25, but commenting that it should be more than that. 40GBs sell for $40 on newegg, so $25 isn't bad (that's almost 40% less). However, if he wants to sell it for less, that's fine. I should leave this thread alone now



and so are 80 gigs

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16822144102

$15 is reasonable


----------



## g4m3rof1337 (Jan 11, 2007)

14



$


----------



## palmmann (Jan 12, 2007)

g4m3rof1337 said:


> 14
> 
> 
> 
> $



dude, you are a moron. he's been offered 15. he wants 30. will peole ever pay attention????


----------



## RyanAndrew88 (Jan 12, 2007)

Sorry, 25 shipped would do. I didn't realize what they are worth.


----------



## RyanAndrew88 (Jan 12, 2007)

Sold


----------

